# Lets see your Weight Weenie 29er Single Speeds with Suspension Fork!



## kbike01 (Dec 22, 2012)

Let the fun begin :thumbsup:
18.29Lbs


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

The shop claims it's ~18.:skep:


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Her is mine. 13.9lbs in this trim. Going on a Diet real soon.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

mattkock said:


> Her is mine. 13.9lbs in this trim. Going on a Diet real soon.


You need one of these to participate in this thread. :lol:


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

mattkock said:


> Her is mine. 13.9lbs in this trim. Going on a Diet real soon.


Wow. What kind of suspension fork is that?

There is always that one guy.


----------



## KrazyKreitzer (Aug 24, 2012)

We all know Matt gets excited when he sees Weight Weenie. I bet you $1 he didn't read the entire thread title. Haha


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

This thread derailed pretty quickly.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Not all that light, but somebody needs to get this thread back on track! Of the bikes I've owned, it's my favorite.

20.0 lb.

640 gram tires-anything lighter get shredded here.
All Mountain Hoops with heavy hubs (I9 Classic, DT 350)


----------



## bedell99 (Jan 5, 2007)

Brentos 

How are you tensioning your chain? That bike is sweet.

Erik


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Magic Gear.

32-18. It's a little tight, so I normally rotate the chain from another bike, with 300 miles of wear on a chain, it fits perfectly.

Thanks.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Damn I didn't see that it was (with a fork). SORRY. And I usually AM that One Guy. I've got a Reba for it but I've only ridden it once. I'll put it on and take a pic of it tomorrow morning. With the fork it's 15.3lbs. A total Pig!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*Sorry!*

Well here she is. Sorry again that I didn't read the whole thread title. I had just assumed that when I saw the word RIGID it meant rigid and that all mountain bikers knew that a bike with just a fork for suspension was called a Hardtail. It won't happen again.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry again I don't quite know how my wife's Niner got on here and I can't figure out how to remove it so I guess it's staying.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow so that's it, there is only 3 of us with WeightWeenie SingleSpeed Hardtails? Crazy!


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

My friends say I'm a weight weenie, but i'm a big boy (and didn't want a carbon frame)...So here's my size XL @ 22.3lbs.


----------



## kdaly1 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Trek Superfly Al Elite SS*

Here's my pride and joy. Not uber light but getting there. Nothing's changed besides clipless.


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine is in build phase, I usually race rigid, but I am doing the Pisgah Stage race this year so I am building one up for that. Stay tuned


----------



## menant74 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello, what does your EMD 9 weigh? I want to get a Niner Fork?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

My wife's EMD weighs 17.00lbs. with platform pedals but 16.84lbs. with Egg Beaters.


----------



## menant74 (Nov 24, 2012)

*RDO seatpost*



mattkock said:


> My wife's EMD weighs 17.00lbs. with platform pedals but 16.84lbs. with Egg Beaters.


 what do you think of Niners RDO seat post, do you think it will help or make a hardtail easier on the back?


----------



## kbike01 (Dec 22, 2012)

Niners RDO Seatpost it's nice, I think it can help a bit.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Niner RDO post weighs about 20-30gms more than an ENVE seatpost


----------



## blum585 (Mar 28, 2012)

trevrev97 said:


> Mine is in build phase, I usually race rigid, but I am doing the Pisgah Stage race this year so I am building one up for that. Stay tuned


Pisgah eh, I've always wanted to do that - but it's not in the cards for 2013. Copper Harbor will have to satisfy the need to ride great trails again - that's about as far as my leash goes this year.

I'm guessing you'll be building another Niner though...


----------



## kbike01 (Dec 22, 2012)

The selling point of the RDO is a bit of flex, thus a more forgiving ride.


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

Back on track -
my Chiner 29er. 21.0lb without pedals, built for maximum traction as it is hilly and soft here.
19" frame
Stans Flow EX wheelset w/ Schwalbe RaRa and RoRo, XTR shifter/Deraileur, XT Cassette, Magura Marta brakeset, Hylix carbon seatpost/bar, KMC chain.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, some people on here are having some real trouble understanding the topic. Let me address some key features your bicycle must contain in the pictures.
1. Weight Weenie Component Selection
2. 29 inch Wheels
3. Single Speed
4. Suspension Fork

Lets see if it goes better now. Sorry I did not post a picture of my setup. It is a single speed 29er but does not have a suspension fork and it is not a weight weenie bike.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Not very weenie @ 21.5 lbs, but I like it anyways.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

davesauvageau said:


> Wow, some people on here are having some real trouble understanding the topic. Let me address some key features your bicycle must contain in the pictures.
> 1. Weight Weenie Component Selection
> 2. 29 inch Wheels
> 3. Single Speed
> ...


Singlespeeders by nature are typically into parts that are not prone to failure. Not necessarily heavy parts, but reliable - thus a bunch of 19-22 pounders is going to be representative of what almost every SSer runs. Sorry.


----------



## el nobody (Jan 8, 2013)

This is a crosspost from https://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/blinglesleeds-847851-4.html#post10338834

Stumpjumper 2013 SS Specific Carbon w/Carbon post
Truvativ Bars
Roval 29 Carbon Wheelset
Phenom Expert Saddle w/ti rails
SID XX Fork
SRAM XX1 cranks
XTR brakes/pedals
Fast Track Control 2.2 on front and rear

Weighs a hair over 20lbs due to the giant KMC chain... I break chains.


----------

